# Dust out your desktop or this well happen.



## Apoc

This is what happens when you don’t dust out your computer. This desktop belonged to a friend, she told me it was making a loud sound and it was very slow. When I opened the case dust was all over. I have told her many times to dust it out every know and then but she never did. I couldn’t really get mad at her because she is not very tech wise and she's hot. She had to end up buying her a new computer because the dust had fried a few USB ports and her intagraded video was going out. Not only that, the CPU cooler was caked with dust. The dust was between the heat sink and fan blocking the movement of air.

To make a long story short, just buy that *$9* or so can of compressed air duster and clean out your computers. You can rag on me all you want for posting this but this kind of thing really bugs me.


----------



## mihir

Apoc said:


> This is what happens when you don’t dust out your computer. This desktop belonged to a friend, she told me it was making a loud sound and it was very slow. When I opened the case dust was all over. I have told her many times to dust it out every know and then but she never did. I couldn’t really get mad at her because she is not very tech wise and *she's hot.* She had to end up buying her a new computer because the dust had fried a few USB ports and her intagraded video was going out. Not only that, the CPU cooler was caked with dust. The dust was between the heat sink and fan blocking the movement of air.
> 
> To make a long story short, just buy that *$9* or so can of compressed air duster and clean out your computers. You can rag on me all you want for posting this but this kind of thing really bugs me.



Seriously most of the people have the same reason.And its a completely valid reason.

Even I have seen a computer like that.Most of my friend's computers are like that.


----------



## johnb35

Yep, I've seen a few like that.  And most users don't understand that with the cpu fan, case fan, psu fan that it will attract dust and get all corroded quickly unless you blow it out at least once every 6 months.  More often if you live near farm fields during harvest and planting season.


----------



## mihir

johnb35 said:


> Yep, I've seen a few like that.  And most users don't understand that with the cpu fan, case fan, psu fan that it will attract dust and get all corroded quickly unless you blow it out at least once every 6 months.  More often if you live near farm fields during harvest and planting season.



One of my friend has a a computer in goa and he lives on the coastal side.I never saw it but he told me that his computer actually rusted.
And my friend complained to me that his PC was shutting off again and again so when I looked into it the entire heatsink was clogged with dust and also the thermalpaste was completely dried out and was chipping out and also his Heatsink Fan was disconnected.And while shutting off instantly at any random time the next time he turned on his PC it always gave a warning the computer shut off due to overheating.


----------



## Apoc

The computer was pretty old but I'm sure it would have lasted a couple more years if she had taken better care of it. It would have saved her a lot of money.


----------



## tremmor

I also know many but i think they just don't know. I tell them. 
Then putting the tower on the floor is the other reason for blowing out often. 
I can get away with all of mine once a year. All on the table.
Else at least 6mo's if on the floor.I do not have any on the floor But all the computer
tables are at least 10 foot long.


----------



## Nanobyte

I could beat that one by a mile.  Some friends had a PC they kept on the floor of their mud room.  There was not a single gap in the heatsink.  Solid from top to bottom.  I guess they relied on tramping in some wet mud for cooling.


----------



## mihir

Nanobyte said:


> I could beat that one by a mile.  Some friends had a PC they kept on the floor of their mud room.  There was not a single gap in the heatsink.  Solid from top to bottom. * I guess they relied on tramping in some wet mud for cooling.*



I would sure like to know how that worked out for them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I see that on a regular basis at work.


----------



## Nanobyte

mihir said:


> I would sure like to know how that worked out for them.


It would crash every 5 minutes so I had to dig it out (with a nail file I think).  It had a foam filter on the case inlet too; similar state.


----------



## NVX_185

@ OP, I swear those pictures look EXACTLY like an old computer I once had! Exact motherboard and heatsink design!!... Thing is, I've stowed away those old 4xx sockets so one day I could try overclocking them... lmao.


----------



## ZachSand

A friend of mines computer looked exactly like that, and i told him to clean it.

A few weeks later he called me up and explained how his computer had caught on fire... 

Moral: Clean your computers!


----------



## dellxps420

my friends computer died like this, i dont know how this has happened as its been over 8months since i cleaned mine and its still not even dusty.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Sh!t man that is a LOT of dirtiness on that computer's hardware xD!

To tell you honestly every single computer or laptop of my friends or family or on work I ever saw looks like that inside so no wonder why they all work like crap.

Thing which really pisses me off is when people tell you that you do not know anything about compuer if you cannot make it to NOT work like crap in just 3 clicks.And then you start explaining them that the reason is NOT a virus and instead that it's all the dirtiness inside and the moment you start explaining them that,they just start spinning their eyes and leave by telling you that you are stupid loooooooooooooool!!!
And then they install dozens of antivirus programs thinking that will solve their problem,not to mention that they install only that free crap and not even adjust their options properly or even turn ON the antivirus program xD
And then they are like:"Wtf why my computer works so slow and it lags?!!!Nah I will buy the new one!"

Hahaha!!

Well you can't blame them too xD.They do not know anything about this in the first place xD




Cheers dusters! xD


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

I once fixed my mates laptop, and it was full of dust like that... its disgusting! The dust turns sand like.

I don't clean my PC out as often as I should, but I know people that never had and have ended up with PC's like that.


----------



## Apoc

NVX_185 said:


> @ OP, I swear those pictures look EXACTLY like an old computer I once had! Exact motherboard and heatsink design!!... Thing is, I've stowed away those old 4xx sockets so one day I could try overclocking them... lmao.



It's a old Compaq Presario SR1603WM. Made sometime around 2003 or 2004.
The case is a bad design, i tryed taking out the HD and MoBo but it wont let me. I like taking old cases like that and puting new more powerfull stuff into them. People tend not to steal computers that look old. In a way it's like putting a HEMI engine in some old rust bucket.


----------



## Twist86

Instead of wasting $9 on a can of air spend $50 and buy a small compressor and air gun. Cheaper and for those "wanna be green" types its cleaner (minus the coal used for electricity)


----------



## Motorcharge

No pics of the friend? What the hell.


----------



## Apoc

uk80glue said:


> No pics of the friend? What the hell.



She would boot me in the testacals if I did that. She looks like Marisa Tomei butt with green eyes and about 1ft taller then my legs can reach.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

uk80glue said:


> No pics of the friend? What the hell.


 
She doesn't like guys like you so don't hope.
LoL I am just kidding


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Sh!t man that is a LOT of dirtiness on that computer's hardware xD!
> 
> To tell you honestly every single computer or laptop of my friends or family or on work I ever saw looks like that inside so no wonder why they all work like crap.
> 
> Thing which really pisses me off is when people tell you that you do not know anything about compuer if you cannot make it to NOT work like crap in just 3 clicks.And then you start explaining them that the reason is NOT a virus and instead that it's all the dirtiness inside and the moment you start explaining them that,they just start spinning their eyes and leave by telling you that you are stupid loooooooooooooool!!!
> And then they install dozens of antivirus programs thinking that will solve their problem,not to mention that they install only that free crap and not even adjust their options properly or even turn ON the antivirus program xD
> And then they are like:"Wtf why my computer works so slow and it lags?!!!Nah I will buy the new one!"
> 
> Hahaha!!
> 
> Well you can't blame them too xD.They do not know anything about this in the first place xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers dusters! xD


Weren't you going to mention the dishwasher?  

Yeah I see computers like that quite often, I end up making a little money fixing them.
Took out 1/2" of solid black dust that was _behind_, not _in_, the heatsink of this Dell Inspiron 5150 I'm using right now, it was horrifying. Used to restart all the time before I took it completely apart.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

lucasbytegenius said:


> Weren't you going to mention the dishwasher?


 
Oh yea 

USE THIS!






That is how I do it and believe it or not,it rocks
Why should I have this:
















If I can have this:













Believe it or not,most of my hardware is more then 15 years old and I have washed it in that damn great machine called The Dishwasher (yes I am proud on that machine ^.^ ) and it is like the new one now and it works too perfect almost already more then a year!

Thank you dishwasher !


----------



## ZachSand

lucasbytegenius said:


> Weren't you going to mention the dishwasher?



You just had to get him going on his cleaning method, haha.

Just curious, how many computers does an average can of that compressed air normally clean?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

ZachSand said:


> You just had to get him going on his cleaning method, haha.
> 
> Just curious, how many computers does an average can of that compressed air normally clean?



Yes I just had to, it was killing me


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

lucasbytegenius said:


> yes i just had to, it was killing me :d


 
Loooooooooooool!!!


----------



## Troncoso

ZachSand said:


> You just had to get him going on his cleaning method, haha.
> 
> Just curious, how many computers does an average can of that compressed air normally clean?



for the record...on a computer like the OP posted, a can is useless. I actually just fixed a pc like this. I used a vaccuum to clean out what I could, a can for small areas, but had to go in with a rag for the rest of it.


----------



## Dngrsone

I've seen worse... had one that was ready for planting.

The really bad ones come out of smokers' homes-- pressurized air won't cut it (literally) and one has to resort to more drastic measures (though not the dishwasher).


----------



## GaryCantley

Troncoso said:


> I used a vaccuum to clean out what I could.



Reminds me of one that I cleaned out about 3 years ago. Woman in my village was having problems so round I go, take the side off and lift out the first amount of dust.

Continue by taking the rest of it apart, fan off heatsync, heatsync the lot. Took them outside and gave them a good blow to clear the dust. Good as new (but not to the same standard as a dishwasher would do  ) they went back in. She was very happy.

Fast forward about a year, 3.30pm on a Saturday afternoon and the phone rings. Its her. 
"Gary, remember when you came round here and cleaned my PC", 

"Yes" says I, 

"well I just cleaned it with the vacuum" says she. 

"Go on, make my day, tell me the PC was still switched on", 

"It was, but its not anymore and I cant get it back on" she says.

At which point all I could do was laugh at her and offer to build her a new computer, which I did. Glad I had parts in my office so I didnt have to go out and get them


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mekwanpollex said:


> Seriously most of the people have the same reason. I could beat that one by a mile. Some friends had a PC they kept on the floor of their mud room. There was not a single gap in the heat sink. Solid from top to bottom. I assumption they relied on tramping in some wet mud for cooling.



That was just said....
Darn bot.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

lucasbytegenius said:


> Darn bot.


 
LoL!


----------



## danthrax

Not a good idea to clean out with vacuum.  Increased chance of electrostatic shock.


----------



## Troncoso

danthrax said:


> Not a good idea to clean out with vacuum.  Increased chance of electrostatic shock.



A vaccuum is fine for blowing out dust. I didn't mean I tried to suck the dust out. that's just stupid.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Troncoso said:


> I tried to suck the dust out.


 
xD xD xD

LoL when you put that part of the sentence as itself it sounds so funny xD xD xD
No offence lol I am just kidding


----------



## SoMeAm

Hello Apoc,

Fortunately, your posting came up during my search for "HP" and "Compaq".   I don't see any reference in the discussions that the product was an HP or a Compaq computer.  Nevertheless, your posting and some of the feedback provided very valuable information that will assist me with HP customers who voice similar complaints about slow performance, noise, etc.  The pictures certainly provide convincing evidence of the need to purchase and use that $9 can of compressed air duster.  

Thanks very much,

Priscilla
SoMeAm
HP Social Media Ambassaor

The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect the views and strategy of HP.


----------



## SoMeAm

Hello Apoc,

This is a follow-up to my previous response.  In another discussion of yours, I see that the computer was a "Compaq Presario SR1603WM".  The database retrieval works!!! Yes, it is indeed old--introduced in 2005.

Thanks again,

Priscilla
SoMeAm
HP Social Media Ambassador

The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect the views and strategy of HP.


----------



## russb

I use a hairdrier set on cold to blow the dust from my computer it seems to do the job.


----------



## Apoc

SoMeAm said:


> Hello Apoc,
> 
> Fortunately, your posting came up during my search for "HP" and "Compaq".   I don't see any reference in the discussions that the product was an HP or a Compaq computer.  Nevertheless, your posting and some of the feedback provided very valuable information that will assist me with HP customers who voice similar complaints about slow performance, noise, etc.  The pictures certainly provide convincing evidence of the need to purchase and use that $9 can of compressed air duster.
> 
> Thanks very much,
> 
> Priscilla
> SoMeAm
> HP Social Media Ambassaor
> 
> The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect the views and strategy of HP.




If you wish you may use the pictures if you want, they have no Copy Rights to them. If they help people realize computer cleaning is necessary and could save them money then use them as much as you wish. If your supervisors well allow it that is.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

russb said:


> I use a hairdrier set on cold to blow the dust from my computer it seems to do the job.



Yeah, but I usually make sure it works with a paint brush


----------



## npuesey

I've seen much worse, my brother spilled a drink on his computer and didn't think it would effect it until it started smoking. He ended up burning a video card. 
Lesson to be learned, People need to take care of their PCs


----------



## lucasbytegenius

npuesey said:


> I've seen much worse, my brother spilled a drink on his computer and didn't think it would effect it until it started smoking. He ended up burning a video card.
> Lesson to be learned, People need to take care of their PCs



yeah a friend of mine killed his $130 gaming mouse when he dumped Monster on it, and it took out a USB bus with it


----------



## danthrax

You'd think people would take better care of their PC's considering how much money most people spend on them...

It's kind of like cars though.  I work for a Chevy/Buick dealership in the service department and some of these beautiful cars that are less than a year old are just ruined because no one ever cleans them out, the kids spilled pop and dropped a bologna sandwich between the seats, or their sh*tty little dog needs to ride around everywhere they go and shed hair everywhere.  It's just the way some people are I guess!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

danthrax said:


> You'd think people would take better care of their PC's considering how much money most people spend on them...
> 
> It's kind of like cars though.  I work for a Chevy/Buick dealership in the service department and some of these beautiful cars that are less than a year old are just ruined because no one ever cleans them out, the kids spilled pop and dropped a bologna sandwich between the seats, or their sh*tty little dog needs to ride around everywhere they go and shed hair everywhere.  It's just the way some people are I guess!



I know it drives me insane.


----------

